# Tires



## zman300 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sure there have been many threads on this topic already, I'll start another anyway.

I have an 06 F250 SC with a Boss 9'2" V plow.
The truck came with Pirelli tires not a very aggressive tread pattern. But I thought I would run them one winter. I've never had HT tires on a truck didn't know how bad they would be in the snow.
Well after yesterday getting stuck five times and just having a miserable day plowing, I need tires now.
Any recommendations.
Thanks


----------



## EcoGreen Serv (Oct 26, 2009)

http://www.plowsite.com/search.php

From the last Month

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=87777&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=86566&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82463&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=86565&highlight=tires

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=89419&highlight=tires


----------



## jeff a (Dec 10, 2009)

One tire I have not heard anyone talk about is the Goodyear Wrangler Duratrac, after running alot of BFGs and Firestones they dont compare to the traction of the Duratrac. Ive had them for about a month and love them, excellent snow/mud traction, not loud and an E rating. And they look good too


----------



## DCSpecial (Nov 16, 2008)

I've ran Goodyear Wranger AT/S, Goodyear Wrangler GSA, BF Goodrich AT/KO, Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor Pro Grade and now I run the Goodyear Wrangler DuraTrac.

The DuraTrac is one badazz tire in the snow. I love them


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

running ==>Toyo Open Country G-02 plus Tires, this winter with 400lbs ballast


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Just got my DuraTracs installed yesterday, it was nice being able to plow that slushy,wet,icy crap in 2wd....So far I'm happy with them. I'll hold my full opinion of them back until I see how they hold up in terms of tread wear.

I got 295/65/18 E load, on a stock height '04 F-250, with '05 conversion (bumper, grille, headlights)


----------



## zzzman (Jun 30, 2009)

i run yokahama at/s love em. got about 30,000 miles on them and will get another 20,000 before they need changed


----------



## RealUpstate (Jan 11, 2009)

I've used Michelin, Cooper, somebody else, and (lately) two versions of the Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor. I now believe that since you can't take it with you, you might as well give it to Goodyear. I will never put anything else on my truck. Tires are personal, though, and you should go to Tirerack.com and study it. I need top snow and ice performance, commute in the truck and don't like road noise and will never intentionally take it off road.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I plowed with the BFG AT's for the first time ever this week. They are brand new. 31-10.50 on a 97 K2500, plenty of weight. Not super impressed. Better than the General Grabber AT2s by a long shot, but not great. I must be spoiled by the MasterCraft MSRs with studs. They'll be going on soon.


----------



## farmer1009 (Dec 9, 2009)

31-10.50's are to hard to plow in for me. Plowing with them is like plowing with ski's on the truck. I just ordered a set of 33X9.5 BFGoodrich All-Terrain T/A KO's. I went with those, because I do spend quite a bit of time off the road on the farm, and only use my truck for plowing in the winter or working the farm in the summer. I will let you all know my thoughts on them after I start pushing with them. That is if I ever get any snow here.


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil STX Ford;899144 said:


> running ==>Toyo Open Country G-02 plus Tires, this winter with 400lbs ballast


Thats what i run and i love them.


----------

